# Doodle had quads, DOODLE HAD QUADS! *now w/ pics*



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2010)

Pardon my giddyness, I've only had 3 hrs of sleep so I'm a little loopy.

2 bucks, 2 does, all look good and I'll get pics up as soon as they're dried off and standing...sort-of.

I really, really needed 2 boys to fill "orders"....2 more doelings to sell are just icing on the cake.


----------



## annanicole18 (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats!! That's great news for you. Can't wait to see the pictures.

Now you can relax and get some rest, I bet you deserve it!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow!  Yippee!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## goat lady (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats to you and the momma


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2010)

First born - doeling, 5# 







Second born, doeling, 5.25#






Third born, buckling...6#






Fourth born, buckling, 6.25#






That last boy is quite a looker, I wish he hadn't been so smooshed up in the pic...he'll make a grand herd sire, I do believe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, congratulations! They are all nice looking goats!


----------



## dhansen (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow!  What cute kids!  I would take any of them.  What kind are they?  Perhaps it's obvious and I just don't have a clue......


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you...I'm so proud you'd think *I* did all the work, 

They're Nubians...I'm glad the boys get to be bucks instead of wethers, they both look good and w/ mama's udder / milking records, they should do great at their 'jobs'...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow that's awsome and they are so cute.  I love the first doe.  Quads wow, I don't know what I would do if one of mine had that many!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 29, 2010)

They all look great! Congrats!


----------



## warthog (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow four little bundles of mischief   Congrats


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats a lot of babies!!  Congrats, they're all beautiful!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, beautiful! I love the coloring on those!


----------

